# apparition de lignes blanches sur l'écran de mon Ibook G4



## SolitarWolf (4 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

depuis quelques jours, j'ai un problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre, et qui n'a pas l'air d'être arrivé à d'autres utilisateurs d'Ibook (je n'ai pas trouvé de topics sur le sujet...): lorsque j'ai nettoyé l'écran du portable il y a une semaine, des lignes blanches sont apparues sur l'écran, au niveau du Dock, elle traversent tout l'écran, et se situent "au-dessus" du dock....je croyais d'abords qu'il s'agissait de pixels morts, mais après avoir regardé les caractéristiques de l'Ibook, il ne s'agit pas de ça...ce qui me gêne, c'est qu'il m'est impossible de vous montrer le problème, car lorsque j'essais de faire une capture d'écran générale, les lignes blanches (horizontales, j'ai oublié de préciser) n'apparaissent tout simplement pas sur l'image... 
Pour information, lorsque je nettoie l'écran, je me sers des nettoyants non aggresifs pour vitre, que je passe avec un chiffon doux....

Voilà, si quelqu'un connaissait un moyen de faire disparaitre ces lignes bizarres (en évitant ce que je redoute, cest à dire changer l'écran...:rose, ,ce serait sympa.

à plus.


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Juillet 2007)

Hullo,

Je doute que le nettoyage y soit pour grand chose; j'ai eu un tel problème mais sur un G3 et cela s'est terminé par le changement de la carte-mère...

A.


----------



## boddy (4 Juillet 2007)

Si tu veux savoir si c'est la carte mère : fait un hardward test avec le CD d'installation.


----------



## SolitarWolf (4 Juillet 2007)

Ok, merci, je vais essayer ça aujourd'hui, je vous tiens au courant. Par contre, si c'est effectivement la carte-mère qui est responsable du problème, quel sera le résultat du hardware test (je dois avouer que je n'en ai jamais fait, et que je vais dessuite chercher un tutorial pour savoir comment on fait...) ?


----------



## boddy (4 Juillet 2007)

Va voir par là entre autre.


----------



## SolitarWolf (4 Juillet 2007)

Bon, je viens pas passer plus d'un heure à faire une sauvegarde de mes données qui se trouvaient sur le disque avant de faire le Test...
Et là, à ma surprise, l'AppleHardare Test me dit qu'il ne détecte aucun problème, pas plus sur la carte-mère que sur la ram où le DD....je ne comprend plus rien (j'ai fait un test avancé pour l'info...)

Donc voilà....il n'y pas d'apple center là où j'habite, mais un revendeur reconnu par Apple...je vais y aller demain (d'où la sécurité de faire une copie du contenu du DD) et je pense lui demander de regarder ça....mais même si le test ne remarque rien, c'est certain que la carte-mère soit la seule à déclencher ce problème d'apparition de très blancs sur l'écran ?


----------



## boddy (4 Juillet 2007)

Non, ça peut être la dalle aussi. Mais dans les deux cas de figures, ce n'est pas une bonne nouvelle. Ce sera peut-être plus supportable si tu es sous garantie ?


----------



## SolitarWolf (4 Juillet 2007)

Non, cela fait bien longtemps que je ne suis plus sous garantie....on m'a offert cet ordinateur pour Noël 2005, c'est dire si la garantie est depuis longtemps achevée...au passage, quel est le prix d'un carte mère ? Et qu'est ce que la "dalle" à laquelle tu as fait allusion ?


----------



## chim (4 Juillet 2007)

C'est la dalle de l'ecran.


----------



## SolitarWolf (4 Juillet 2007)

ah, ok.....et à part ça, quelle est le prix d'un carte-mère pour Ibook PPC ?


----------



## lamidenis (12 Juillet 2007)

SolitarWolf a dit:


> ah, ok.....et à part ça, quelle est le prix d'un carte-mère pour Ibook PPC ?



Bonne question : je suis preneur pour la réponse (par simple curiosité).


----------



## flotow (12 Juillet 2007)

SolitarWolf a dit:


> ah, ok.....et à part ça, quelle est le prix d'un carte-mère pour Ibook PPC ?



cher pour l'age de la machine (a mon avis )


----------

